# NATO FSS Stenigot, Lincolnshire - June '09



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

First post of an actual visit for me!
I'm not going to go into the history of NATO FSS Stenigot, as Badoosh's post from April has all the history you'll ever need and I don't think I can add anything of worth to what's already been said.
So i thought I'd just post an update of sorts, as there seem to have been a couple of changes since Badoosh visited in April.
Firstly, on entering the site we were greeted by a massive Volvo digger, which seems to be being used to rip up the old access roads. After checking that out, we had a wander over to the dishes. We almost turned back when we noticed another guy wandering around, but he paid us no attention so we carried on.
Before the visit i checked the location out on Google Earth and it still showed the old hardstandings and a couple of buildings on the approach. 
Unfortunately these have now all been ripped up and demolished, creating a quite massive pile of rubble. Strangely they've left the little car park and it now stands alone in a sea of destruction!

The dishes are still as impressive as ever, as hopefully the pics show. We also had a look in the comms building. It seems that all the old equipment that is shown in Black Shuck's post has now been removed, unless we missed a room. Also most of the floors in the building have been taken up, with some old doors being used as walkways over the gaps.

All in all a great evening visit, in fabulous weather. I'll be sure to go again!!







The Approach















I know it's been said before, but these things are HUGE!





Myself (in the middle) and a couple of friends who were also interested enough to come along!















The tower is still very impressive


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Nic one Darkness, glad you got there.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Black, was certainly worth the visit.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you enjoy getting into the Receiver Bunker and the Generator, Aces High Bunker as well?


----------



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

Only managed the receiver bunker this time, but plan to have a better look round when I visit again.
Love your shots from inside the buildings, they're awesome and really interesting!
Which one is the Aces high bunker dude? we did see one very square angular building, partly obscured by trees that didn't quite fit in with the rest of the site...


----------



## smileysal (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Darkness,

Excellent pics of the dishes, they're huge aren't they? Wonder what David (the owner) is doing demolishing parts of the place, and ripping up the roads? ThenewMendoza has his phone number, if you get that from him, and ring David up, He'll come along and unlock the door to the larger underground building at the end. There's quite a bit of stuff still in there, I've been told from one of the tour guides over at RAF Scampton, but haven't been back recently, so will have to get over there pretty sharpish by the looks of it.

Excellent pics, I love this place. Did you go a little further down the road, and have a look at the Donington on Bain ROC Post too? It was wrecked when we went last year, but was nice to have a look inside of one of them.

Good work,

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Only managed the receiver bunker this time, but plan to have a better look round when I visit again.
> Love your shots from inside the buildings, they're awesome and really interesting!
> Which one is the Aces high bunker dude? we did see one very square angular building, partly obscured by trees that didn't quite fit in with the rest of the site...



The Aces High Bunker is the one as you go in through the gate onto the site its on the right hand side as opposed to the one by the dishes.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Sal!

Didn't get to DoB ROC this time, but it's on 'The List'!
quite addictive this Urbexing lark...
Is there really someone with the owner's number? that would be properly excellent if we could get doen there and have a look round! Wonder if the David you speak of was the guy wandering around when we got there? he seemed to be working out of a small building with what looked like a ham radio antenna on the roof? He was wandering around with a hacksaw so we didn't approach!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> The Aces High Bunker is the one as you go in through the gate onto the site its on the right hand side as opposed to the one by the dishes.



Ah yes, that had some serious fencing around it if i'm thinking of the right one.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 14, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Is there really someone with the owner's number? that would be properly excellent if we could get doen there and have a look round! Wonder if the David you speak of was the guy wandering around when we got there? he seemed to be working out of a small building with what looked like a ham radio antenna on the roof? He was wandering around with a hacksaw so we didn't approach!



Yes, ThenewMendoza has it, when he phones me to let me know he's got home I'll get him to let me have it, then you can phone the owner. We met him last year when TnM, Havoc, Jaff Fox and I visited. 

David, is tall and slim, with wavy shoulder length hair. He drives a dark blue Range Rover. 

 Sal


----------



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Sal, that would be fantastic! 

The dude today sounds like the one you've described, but was in a white Escort.
Would be interesting to meet David, and interesting to see what plans he's got for the site.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Ah yes, that had some serious fencing around it if i'm thinking of the right one.[/
> Yeah thats the one.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 14, 2009)

It sounds like him then. 

He drove in front of us when we started to leave, then stopped at the side of us. Asked us what we'd been doing at the dishes, so we told him, just having a look at them and taking pictures. So he said, ring him and ask, he'll say yes, he was young once lol. THen gave Mendo his number. Seemed like a nice chap.

I keep meaning to go back, and take my 5 year old and have a look, she'd love these. But haven't got around to it yet.  lol.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

Hehe, bet there was still a bit of an 'oh fudge' moment when he stopped tho! ;-)


----------



## Darkness (Jun 14, 2009)

Black - Cool, i'll have a look next time at that one then!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jun 14, 2009)

This place is so photogenic. Will have to have a look.


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice first post & quality pics, well done Darkness. Looks like you picked the perfect day for it! The digger guys were working when myself, my son & Black Shuck visited. Cracking guys, telling us about when they ripped up RAF Binrooks runways. I think the transmitter & receiver buildings are being restored in the future, i hope they do.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Badoosh, would be cool if they did a restoration job!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2009)

Fabulous photos, Darkness...I never tire of seeing the dishes. Good stuff!


----------

